# Il nuovo Flap



## Tebe (8 Dicembre 2012)

Sono un pò schiarita. Non per Man. Vado a cassetti, quindi in questi giorni ho buttato fuori tutto quello che avevo e quindi archiviato. Per ora almeno.
E' il nuovo Flap che mi fa schiarire.

Questo posto è una specie di bar. Di giovani. Casinisti. Musica a palla. Appena aperto.
Con il titolare abbiamo fatto un contratto. Due aziende in una.
Peccato che ho mandato a cagare il socio, perchè qualche cambio me lo godrei proprio volentieri ma vabbè.
Verranno tempi migliori.
Dicevo. E' un bel cambio.
Ho sempre fatto il commerciale in azienda e sempre in giro. Mai tra quattro mura se non occasionalmente in questo ultimo anno con l'altro Flap.
Soffro un pò ammetto. Mi sento chiusa ma...forse proprio perchè non sono da bar i clienti, giovani e vecchi...non so come dire.
Non sono dietro il banco ovviamente, io faccio il mio e il titolare del bar fa il suo, eppure...
Pochi giorni che sono qui e parlano con me, non con lui. 
I ragazzini sono tutti intorno a me (slurp!

	
	
		
		
	


	




), e si sta creando un giro che.
Stamattina il titolare che chiamerò Ceres, il quale ha un bel pò di anni meno di me mi ha chiesto se potrei valutare il fatto di lavorare insieme, anche nel bar.
Gli ho ricordato che non ho proprio le caratteristiche da bar,  lui è scoppiato a ridere dicendo che sono un commerciale e si vede lontano un chilometro, che a differenza della sua socia che lavora lì, interagisco con tutti e sono sempre sorridente e lui ha bisogno di qualcuno che sia flessibile e soprattutto faccia funzionare il cervello ed è proprio il mio non essere donna da bar che è la forza.
Perchè riesco a rapportarmi con tutti. ma tutti tutti.

Sono schiarita per questo.
Non mi sono mai immaginata in un bar. Sono pure astemia cazzo. E odio la musica forte. E correggo gli errori vocali ortografici. E insomma...creti ma anche piatta nelle mie esternazioni.
E poi...il Garden.
Beh...non è che posso fare tanto la sofisticata con i miei sogni nel cassetto, considerato i debiti che ho sulle spalle.
Quindi.
Vediamo quando Ceres mi fa la proposta.
E vediamo a Gennaio cosa tira fuori il Garden.
Magari sono entrambi buchi nell'acqua o magari no.

Comunque bicchiere mezzo pieno.
Comunque ho voglia di scopare manco fossi ninfomane.
Mattia come al solito fa il vergine di ferro e quell'altro _vorrei ma non posso_.

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho deciso.
Mi cerco un toy tra i ragazzini del bar, che sembrano gradire la carampana flapflap.
Non capisco. Becco da cinema dai trenta in giù e dai 55 in su.
Mi manca tutta la parte di mezzo.
Che è meglio.
Alla fine sono sempre stata "pedofila" e qui ci sono tanti bei 18enni tenerelli e puffosi che...











donna da bar


----------



## Tebe (8 Dicembre 2012)

che carina sta coppia

e questa in perfetto stile tradinet


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2012)

mi sento natalizia.
Questo sotto solo se fossi alla fame più nera.
E niente soffocotti:blank:


----------

